# Netflix startet auf Englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln?!



## REALSHOCKOPS (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

seit vorgestern startet bei Netflix alles mit der englischen Tonspur und deutschen Untertiteln. Es nervt immer alles umzustellen. Es wiederholt sich bei jeder neuen Folge, neuem Aufruf, Browseraktualisierungen etc.. In den Einstellungen habe ich nochmal alles auf deutsch gestellt, den Verlauf und Cache gelöscht. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Habt/Hattet ihr schon mal dasselbe Problem? Gibt es eine Lösung? Proxy nutze ich nicht, nur Proxmate, aber nur mit dem YT-Pack.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (17. Juni 2015)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.


----------



## frankydankydank (22. Juni 2015)

Ich auch. Dann einfach nochmal starten, dann ist es wieder auf deutsch


----------

